# AMD BIOS Signature Check re-enabled with ReLive, Locks out Polaris BIOS Modders



## Raevenlord (Dec 9, 2016)

If you are using a modded BIOS on your AMD Polaris card, and try to install AMD's excellent Crimson ReLive drivers, you might be in for a surprise. This is because AMD re-enabled their BIOS signature enforcement with these latest drivers. Basically, if you modded your card's BIOS in search of higher overclocking, more voltage or customized fan settings, the hash in your BIOS is no longer recognized by AMD the driver, since it differs from the factory values.

On detecting such a modded BIOS with an invalid checksum, the Crimson ReLive driver won't load, meaning that the system will run with the VGA fallback driver only, without 3D acceleration and Radeon Settings will not start. However, you can force your modded BIOS to load on Crimson ReLive if you're willing to jump through some hoops.



 

 



Overclock.net user asder00 posted a pretty nifty guide that enables the user to install a modded version of Crimson ReLive's 16.12.1 drivers, with a modified kernel that doesn't include the BIOS hash check. His work, based on lordkag's own, makes use of the mentioned modified kernel driver and Pixel Clock Patcher, enabling you to access Crimson ReLive's features even with a modded BIOS:

*asder00's workaround:* 


Download the modified kernel driver here
Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here  (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
Navigate to the AMD driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
Uninstall current AMD drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
Reboot with advanced options like so:
Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select "Disable driver signature enforcement".
This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.
Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED
When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no longer need to disable the enforcement with F7)
Press yes to patch the file
When finishes reboot the PC and enjoy your modified bios

The patch has currently only been tested on the x64 version of Windows 10. AMD could, in a future driver version remove the active BIOS hash checking from their driver suite (which they historically did before) but whether that will or won't happen is something only those at the red team know.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## alucasa (Dec 9, 2016)

The end is nigh,


for few.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2016)

Would not Surprise me if AMD did  launch a DMCA cease and desist campaign on ^^^^^^^


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 9, 2016)

Really? According to BIOS modder @gupsterg over overclock the ReLive works just fine with modded BIOS?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/1400_100


What is your source of saying this TPU editor?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Really? According to BIOS modder @gupsterg over overclock the ReLive works just fine with modded BIOS?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1592384/fiji-bios-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo/1400_100
> 
> ...


Polaris cards. Updated the story


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 9, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Polaris cards. Updated the story




It should be reflected on the news title then. Or people will definitely assume all cards are affected.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> It should be reflected on the news title then. Or people will definitely assume all cards are affected.


Just changed


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Dec 9, 2016)

This is unfortunate. Hardcore OCers are a small market, but they are not afraid to spend money. And many of them used AMD cards after nvidia started making it harder and harder to squeeze more out of their GPUs with things like GPUboost and more locked down voltages.


----------



## tvamos (Dec 9, 2016)

I too had to flash my card with original bios, as it didn't want to register any GPU, upon 16.12.1 installation. There is workaround, however (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/1050#post_25699216)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2016)

Well that sucks, I don't have a modded BIOS so not a huge hit for me however.


----------



## Jism (Dec 9, 2016)

It's proberly due to this bios on http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ which cranks voltage up to 1.4v & 225w tdp.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2016)

tvamos said:


> I too had to flash my card with original bios, as it didn't want to register any GPU, upon 16.12.1 installation. There is workaround, however (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/1050#post_25699216)


Did you have a black screen or did you get the Windows standard VGA driver? ie Windows startup completing successfully


----------



## tvamos (Dec 9, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Did you have a black screen or did you get the Windows standard VGA driver? ie Windows startup completing successfully


no black screens, tried to install like 6-7 times. Every time Win10 starts normally, but can't start radeon settings, I kept getting message that no compatible GPU detected. Additionally, win doesn't recognize GPU nor monitor


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2016)

tvamos said:


> no black screens, tried to install like 6-7 times. Every time Win10 starts normally, but can't start radeon settings, I kept getting message that no compatible GPU detected. Additionally, win doesn't recognize GPU nor monitor


Thanks! I've updated the story accordingly


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2016)

Can I guess it has something to do with features enabled with the new drivers, and AMD is trying to prevent reverse engineering both from competitors and from end users. I remember the issues with 5xxx series BIOS mods at first, it was a good lesson in how to modify an INI to support mods.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 10, 2016)

Jism said:


> It's proberly due to this bios on http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ which cranks voltage up to 1.4v & 225w tdp.



No not because of that ....

Whilst a product (ie GPU) is considered "halo", driver will cross ref bios signature to see if ROM is unmodified.

For example you'll see W1zzard asking the author of VBE7 in this post how he circumvented bios signature check.

Then Hawaii had it for a period, then it was removed, see this thread from about post 32 the discussion occurs in a way. In that thread was where Hawaii bios mod occurred, prior to that you had only The Stilt's mining ROMs and Shammy's PT ROMs, both people that had access to getting ROMs signed.

By the time Fiji bios mod was done bios signature enforcement was not there.

Polaris did have it initially, then in driver Crimson v16.9.1 it was dropped, it has resurfaced now and will probably disappear again. Initially Lordkag of Fernado's  WinRaid forum came up with a software patch for Polaris for drivers prior to v16.9.1 (I asked him and got some OCN members to test it), asder00 AFAIK knows how this mod was done, so he was able to sort it ASAP for Crimson ReLive  (he has posted AMD drivers prior to release/modded ones on Guru3D  ).

Lordkag has also created a UEFI/GOP module which works on modified AMD ROM when motherboard is in "pure UEFI mode" (ie CSM=Off). With some minor test results from me he created the custom UEFI/GOP. You just can't have Secure boot enabled as the UEFI/GOP signature has not been resigned to account for modification.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2016)

I suspect its temporary, will drop off at some point


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 10, 2016)

Jism said:


> It's proberly due to this bios on http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ which cranks voltage up to 1.4v & 225w tdp.




That BIOS was made by an ASUS engineer and is signed. So that one will still work. Even without the work around.

I'll just wait for AMD to drop the BIOS checks again since ReLive doesn't seem to be whole lot faster in 3Dmark and that's pretty much the only thing I care about.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2016)

ILvvvv said:


> amd is piece of shiiiit.



The driver works great for my system, also Nvidia is worse about choke holding the modding of their stuff.

110r+


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 10, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> That BIOS was made by an ASUS engineer and is signed. So that one will still work. Even without the work around.
> 
> I'll just wait for AMD to drop the BIOS checks again since ReLive doesn't seem to be whole lot faster in 3Dmark and that's pretty much the only thing I care about.



Id like to add that ReLive somehow dropped power consumption by a few watts on my cards though. Do you have a plausible theory on why that is? It isn't placebo i measured from the wall and from msi afterburner.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 10, 2016)

@owen10578

Probably due to Radeon Chill.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 10, 2016)

Perhaps, but you must enable Radeon Chill, by default it is off. It is also only supported by a few games so far.



Spoiler


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 10, 2016)

Cheeseball said:


> @owen10578
> 
> Probably due to Radeon Chill.


No dude its off. Im talking about a 5-8 watt reduction in gpu loads. Like constant gpu loads even like crypto mining that i do.


----------



## qubit (Dec 10, 2016)

Why are AMD being such killjoys? It's your card, you're free to do what you want with it.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 10, 2016)

I haven't had an nVidia card in 6yrs+, so no experience on bios on them.

Why the ROM also has a signature is down to UEFI implementation of secure boot.

AMD ROMs are hybrid ROMs, there is Legacy section which sets up cards for clocks/voltage, etc, then you have the UEFI/GOP module which the motherboard bios will look for when CSM is disabled so a pure UEFI environment is setup. Now the UEFI/GOP must authenticate the Legacy section, if it does not:-



> This could be considered an unsafe practice to secure boot as the legacy VGA BIOS image doesn’t get the same signature and authentication as the GOP.



Quote from page 19 of this PDF.

You will note that PDF is from July 2011, prior to HD 7000 series release, which then had bios signature.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 10, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Why the ROM also has a signature is down to UEFI implementation of secure boot.
> 
> AMD ROMs are hybrid ROMs, there is Legacy section which sets up cards for clocks/voltage, etc, then you have the UEFI/GOP module which the motherboard bios will look for when CSM is disabled so a pure UEFI environment is setup. Now the UEFI/GOP must authenticate the Legacy section, if it does not:-



Does this mean if you set your card to legacy (and overclocked /v modded ) it will load these Drivers using a non UEFI motherboard
or are you Still Stuffed up the proverbal Rectum


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 10, 2016)

Simple answer you are still stuffed up the proverbial rectum  .

The driver only checks the Legacy section signature, you modify that section of ROM for clocks, voltage, etc and if you don't update signature to reflect changes you get no driver load. Regardless you have UEFI or Legacy motherboard and/or disable/delete UEFI/GOP module in vbios making it Legacy only vbios.


----------



## deu (Dec 11, 2016)

To the people acting up over this: 

Imagine you're AMD: You are to put out a new driver/utility that will dynamicly alter the frequency of a given GFX; IF someone have modded a BIOS and set a higher 'default=xxxx', then your utility when trying to moderate the mhz according to the given game will either criple the performance in the game and create an outrage (both by AMD-boi and the green-camp of sh**-talk) EVEN worse the OC modded bioses will pushes this OC mhz up and your utility adds 10% extra to give best performance = BSOD. They have NO idea of know what a modded bios does; I could make a modded bios that was coded in a way that would work normal and well WITHOUR chill, but with it turned on recked the GFX. I am 100% AMD appreciate the OC'ers and modders and what they have done with the optimizations but the fact is that some functions require version control to be able to ensure the experience. modders can do what they have always done, but at own risk. So either you accept the change or you accept the change and mod around it but b****fits is not an option (unless you want to come off as a child.)


----------



## Bones (Dec 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> Why are AMD being such killjoys? It's your card, you're free to do what you want with it.



Simple - Fewer warranty claims.


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2016)

Bones said:


> Simple - Fewer warranty claims.


Sounds very likely. Still, it's just in their interest, not ours. It wouldn't surprise me if NVIDIA do the same.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if NVIDIA do the same.


NVIDIA Pascal BIOSes are properly locked down, you can't flash them to the card if modified.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> NVIDIA Pascal BIOSes are properly locked down, you can't flash them to the card if modified.



Another reason for me to stay on Maxwell then.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> Why are AMD being such killjoys? It's your card, you're free to do what you want with it.




Replacing the cards costs money. Sure their are honest people out there but i bet most go for the RMA and scream they been done wrong if they do not get a replacement.



qubit said:


> Sounds very likely. Still, it's just in their interest, not ours. It wouldn't surprise me if NVIDIA do the same.



I thought the newer nV cards were temp regulated ?.


----------



## sutyi (Dec 11, 2016)

...and for about 99.9% of Polaris users life goes on.

To be honest a better way would've been to just disable the Chill feature for the ones rolling with a modded BIOS. Graying out the option unable to enable it in the control panel and making a hover-over bubble notification why it is disabled. Or better yet if the installer detects a modded BIOS it prompts the user that the Chill feature will be disabled because of the non-conformant BIOS on the card.


----------



## wiak (Dec 11, 2016)

i suspect this signature thing is *on* in the WHQL drivers, the hotfix/betas might not have it


----------



## renz496 (Dec 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Another reason for me to stay on Maxwell then.



part of the reason most likely because of warranty stuff. but i also think they double up their BIOS and firmware security because of fake card issue. i have seen this happen with kepler based card.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 12, 2016)

deu said:


> To the people acting up over this:
> 
> Imagine you're AMD: You are to put out a new driver/utility that will dynamicly alter the frequency of a given GFX; IF someone have modded a BIOS and set a higher 'default=xxxx', then your utility when trying to moderate the mhz according to the given game will either criple the performance in the game and create an outrage (both by AMD-boi and the green-camp of sh**-talk) EVEN worse the OC modded bioses will pushes this OC mhz up and your utility adds 10% extra to give best performance = BSOD. They have NO idea of know what a modded bios does; I could make a modded bios that was coded in a way that would work normal and well WITHOUR chill, but with it turned on recked the GFX. I am 100% AMD appreciate the OC'ers and modders and what they have done with the optimizations but the fact is that some functions require version control to be able to ensure the experience. modders can do what they have always done, but at own risk. So either you accept the change or you accept the change and mod around it but b****fits is not an option (unless you want to come off as a child.)



Did you know that stock factory ROMs tend to have pretty high GPU MHz OverDrive limits (which WattMan would use)?



Spoiler



Hawaii stock ROM left window, Fiji stock ROM lower right, Polaris upper right.










wiak said:


> i suspect this signature thing is *on* in the WHQL drivers, the hotfix/betas might not have it



Nope, like previously posted Polaris launch driver til v16.9.1 regardless of WHQL/hotfix, etc had ROM signature verification.


----------



## Jim Bryant (Dec 12, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Would not Surprise me if AMD did  launch a DMCA cease and desist campaign on ^^^^^^^



They can't.  In fact, if someone wants to do a complete reverse engineering of the BIOS they can now in the USA.  The Library of Congress has spoken.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 12, 2016)

Jim Bryant said:


> They can't. In fact, if someone wants to do a complete reverse engineering of the BIOS they can now in the USA. The Library of Congress has spoken.



Its one thing to be legaly allowed to reverse engineer something
but to use anything you learn in another product or same product AND MAKE THAT PUBLICLY DISTRIBUTED/AVAILABLE will no doubt run you straight into patent/trademark laws or even Anti Terrorist Security laws
East Texas has built quite a legal trade in patent /trademark law
its  the legal Trade's first or second Stop for lawsuits Especialy for IT.


----------



## Furbacca (Dec 12, 2016)

What is it with AMD lately? First i find out they turned off GCN 1.0 card's with April's and higher driver updates, now this. Day ago i just inserted UEFI/GOP code in my original Gigabyte 7970 ghz bios so i can boot quickly into Windows 10. The card is going strong and is amazing overclocker.


----------



## Jeremy Jenson (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey, i might need your help in my mod. I have done till step 10 when you said that if i reboot the driver signature enforcement will go back to normal. But the thing is, the graphic card is already uninstalled. So im not sure whether i have to install the graphic with the power running or reboot to install it. I have already tried plugging in the graphic after clean uninstall the current driver, my screen goes black and there isnt any signal coming in.
Kinda need your help in abit


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jeremy Jenson said:


> Hey, i might need your help in my mod. I have done till step 10 when you said that if i reboot the driver signature enforcement will go back to normal. But the thing is, the graphic card is already uninstalled. So im not sure whether i have to install the graphic with the power running or reboot to install it. I have already tried plugging in the graphic after clean uninstall the current driver, my screen goes black and there isnt any signal coming in.
> Kinda need your help in abit


Then start your own thread asking for help, with specific details of the issue and steps you have tried already.
Please don't hijack an existing thread.


----------



## nguyehung (Dec 15, 2016)

is this mod nesesery for the next AMD driver?


----------



## kruk (Jan 17, 2017)

The process has been extremely simplified with the new version of AMD/Ati Pixel Clock Patcher (1.4.4) https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

1. Download the program
2. Rename it to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe
3. Run the patching process
4. ????
4. Profit!!!


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 22, 2017)

Was wondering if I mod an XFX Rx 460 RX-460P4DDGR bios the driver will not install? How come Saphire's Nitro is factory unlocked and that works with the driver? In that case can I take the bios from that card and flash it onto the XFX Rx460 and expect it to work?

Thanks.


----------



## kruk (Jan 22, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> Was wondering if I mod an XFX Rx 460 RX-460P4DDGR bios the driver will not install? How come Saphire's Nitro is factory unlocked and that works with the driver? In that case can I take the bios from that card and flash it onto the XFX Rx460 and expect it to work?
> 
> Thanks.



*DO NOT FLASH BIOS ACROSS DIFFERENT VENDORS, BECAUSE IT WILL PROBABLY BRICK YOUR CARD!*

IIRC every official BIOS gets signed by AMD and the driver checks this signature. Sapphire probably got permission from AMD for unlock, therefore the cards BIOS is signed.


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 22, 2017)

Haven't even bought the card yet so if it bricked I would just return it, but thinking of passing because even with the mod the 1050Ti is so much faster for almost the same amount of money.

Still tempted though. Looks like a fun project but this AMD driver signing BS and enforcement of such makes it not worth the effort.


----------



## kruk (Jan 22, 2017)

If you don't have the card yet, you must know that not all cards unlock. Signing is there to prevent inexperienced people burning/bricking the GPUs. It's not really a problem anymore as patching the driver has become really easy - see my post above.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> Was wondering if I mod an XFX Rx 460 RX-460P4DDGR bios the driver will not install? How come Saphire's Nitro is factory unlocked and that works with the driver? In that case can I take the bios from that card and flash it onto the XFX Rx460 and expect it to work?
> 
> Thanks.



read my signature to avoid kicking yourself in the balls


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 22, 2017)

Well its not my first rodeo flashing modded bios's and was looking for a fun project. Thing is if I pick up this card and Mess it up I can always return it.

Just the performance numbers aren't that great if you ask me..

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> Well its not my first rodeo flashing modded bios's and was looking for a fun project. Thing is if I pick up this card and Mess it up I can always return it.
> 
> Just the performance numbers aren't that great if you ask me..
> 
> Thanks



You have no scruples if you screw up a card and just return it. 

Well Go grab a 470 then


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've never done that just saying worst case scenario.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> I've never done that just saying worst case scenario.



You just jinxed yourself.


----------



## davidm71 (Jan 22, 2017)

Your right


----------



## LyGhT (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey, i just flashed my BIOS, now i need to do this Workaround, the only problem is, that i dont have the 16.12.1 Driver, i only got the new 17.1.1.
What can i do about this?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

LyGhT said:


> Hey, i just flashed my BIOS, now i need to do this Workaround, the only problem is, that i dont have the 16.12.1 Driver, i only got the new 17.1.1.
> What can i do about this?



Grab the old driver by using google.


----------



## LyGhT (Jan 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Grab the old driver by using google.


Just did this, allready yesterday. Works fine =).

After 1 month + i finally found a 4gb Gigabyte version


----------



## Slawek189 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have modified card rx 460 loaded bios and now Crimson 16.11.5. Or maybe someone step by step how to write it to write the latest drivers? Someone wrote in the topic, it is easier method. The computer uses a younger cousin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MSTFON (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello. Does the method in the first post work on the newest drivers also? Right now newest is 17.2.1. Can I apply the method for this or is 16.12.1 specific?


----------



## kruk (Feb 25, 2017)

MSTFON said:


> Hello. Does the method in the first post work on the newest drivers also? Right now newest is 17.2.1. Can I apply the method for this or is 16.12.1 specific?



Use AMD/Ati Pixel Clock Patcher. It's much simpler: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...laris-bios-modders.228536/page-2#post-3587441

1. Install the driver (it might say partially installed)
2. Run the patcher
3. Reboot


----------



## Jorgey17 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello .. im new here tha ks for this work you guys doing here ... i having problems with the last update 17.2.1 ..... this solution can works in this update ??? After i flash the bios i patched the drivers with the patcher ... but when i tried to overclock a minimal thing the gou crashes .. any help ?


----------



## kruk (Mar 2, 2017)

If you have a RX 460 then note that the unlock increases the power consumption which can lead to instability.Try to lower the voltage and increase power limit. If you don't how to do this safely, then ignore my advice .


----------



## Jorgey17 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the 480


----------



## CaioKhauam (Apr 3, 2017)

kruk said:


> Use AMD/Ati Pixel Clock Patcher. It's much simpler: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...laris-bios-modders.228536/page-2#post-3587441
> 
> 1. Install the driver (it might say partially installed)
> 2. Run the patcher
> 3. Reboot



But does it work with the latest driver or only 16.12.1?


----------



## kruk (Apr 3, 2017)

CaioKhauam said:


> But does it work with the latest driver or only 16.12.1?



It works for me on the latest drivers ...


----------



## Dante112 (Apr 17, 2017)

i have rx 480 8 gb i have 17.4.2 install the patch the driver works but the VSR ( virtual super resolution ) not working , with the 16.11.5 the VSR was working (  in games )


----------



## Beefcake9000 (May 5, 2017)

@All, I have 3xRX480's I ran this mod and it worked.. However, now win 10 x64 Pro only sees ONE GPU.. Any thoughts??


----------



## alan092177 (May 6, 2017)

I followed the instructions religiously and I was able to enjoy my unlocked RX-460. However, after updating to the latest version of Crimson ReLive (17.5.1) and Toasty's Pixel Clock Patcher (1.4.5) I've ran into trouble. Haven't tested any games yet, but surprisingly Windows 7 disabled the Aero and transparency function because:
"The current video card may support Aero with a driver that is compliant with the Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM).  Contact the manufacturer of your computer or video card for a WDDM-compatible driver."
I would assume that something as simple as the above would affect programs that are reliant on graphics.



alan092177 said:


> I followed the instructions religiously and I was able to enjoy my unlocked RX-460. However, after updating to the latest version of Crimson ReLive (17.5.1) and Toasty's Pixel Clock Patcher (1.4.5) I've ran into trouble. Haven't tested any games yet, but surprisingly Windows 7 disabled the Aero and transparency function because:
> "The current video card may support Aero with a driver that is compliant with the Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM).  Contact the manufacturer of your computer or video card for a WDDM-compatible driver."
> I would assume that something as simple as the above would affect programs that are reliant on graphics.



Just to update this, I rolled back to a driver that I knew worked in the past - 17.2.1 - but still used the same Pixel Clock Patcher, and voila! Everything is back to normal.


----------



## fl1k (May 20, 2018)

Doesn't work on the latest driver

18.4.1 (april 26)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since I bumped this old topic, for everyone looking for a solution in 2018 this is the reply you need




kruk said:


> Use AMD/Ati Pixel Clock Patcher. It's much simpler: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...laris-bios-modders.228536/page-2#post-3587441
> 
> 1. Install the driver (it might say partially installed)
> 2. Run the patcher
> 3. Reboot


----------



## Matiassueldo (May 6, 2021)

Hi,

Sorry to open this again, Do you know if AMD has removed signature check on drivers?. I have an STRIX RX460 Nitro and i really want to try this out. I do not have money to spend in a new Graphic card in a near future. here in argentina they are really expensive


----------



## qubit (May 6, 2021)

I don’t have a card to test with, but I can’t see any reason that they would remove it.

I don’t understand how this relates to the situation with your graphics card though?


----------

